# S&W 586



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well I’m out of plastic gun business. Sold 380 & traded off the 9mm & 40cal. The guy was happy to get a pair of plastic pistols and I was happy to relieve him of the wheel gun, the real gun. Not bad day, sold 5 and traded 2 . Brought only 1 home plus the S&W. I believe I will go back tomorrow or Sunday. Wish I had a bucket of plastic pistols to deal off.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That is sexy! Love the wheel guns! Especially stainless


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> Well I’m out of plastic gun business. Sold 380 & traded off the 9mm & 40cal. The guy was happy to get a pair of plastic pistols and I was happy to relieve him of the wheel gun, the real gun. Not bad day, sold 5 and traded 2 . Brought only 1 home plus the S&W. I believe I will go back tomorrow or Sunday. Wish I had a bucket of plastic pistols to deal off.
> View attachment 457199


Reminds me of Dirty Harry’s pistola.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> That is sexy! Love the wheel guns! Especially stainless


This is 586, nickeled. I’m not into nickel but it’s much better than plastic. 686 is stainless steel. Excellent trade material. Wonder gun for piano players, straight into trade pile.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

S&W 686 6" barrel is what I have, one hell of a gun.Shoots very accurate and is dependable.I also have a Glock 43-X 9mm.The .357 I am going to use for deer this year ,the Glock is for carry.Always liked S&W revolvers.


----------

